# Trailer weight



## Pattilou (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't know what state you are in, but here in CA the weight of the trailer, minus additions made after it was built , is on the registration form 

Patti


----------



## Malice (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank you, Pattilou. I imagine it's the same here.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Weigh stations for transport trucks can weigh your trailer if the weight is not listed.


----------

